# new west horticultural society annual plant sale



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I belong to the New Westminster Horticultural Society and this Sunday, May 2nd, is our annual plant sale from 10am-4pm at the Royal Westminster Regiment Armouries (530 Queens Ave). Lots of parking available next door at City Hall.

Thousands of popular and unusual plants will be available from perennials, bedding plants, basket stuffers grown from seed, lots of edibles including many varietys of tomato seedlings, hanging baskets, shrubs, lots of differnet roses and more.

All the plants are donated from members and friends gardens. Very resonable prices. It's quite a popular and busy event so you will want to get there early to ensure good selection.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

There will be plants from local gardeners, the web site talks all about it. Neither the post above OR the web site says anything about tropical plants (for Snapple...)

http://www.newwesthortsociety.org/ 
Feel free to read more about it at the above link


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't remember seeing tropical plants last year but I'm going there to help set up on Saturday so I will ask.


----------

